# FF Quantum 60.10esr 64 bit ---no sound



## macondo (Jul 9, 2018)

Today I was awaken to a new browser with no sound. Any tips? Thank you, gents...


----------



## ldgc (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello macondo 
First check if you get sound from the command line with `cat filename > /dev/dsp`.
If it is working, then open _about:config_, create
_media.cubeb.backend _preference and set the value to _oss _(FreeBSD's default sound system), _alsa _or _pulse_ in case that alsa or pulseaudio are installed. If you open _about:support_ you can see which audio backend is being used.
If one of the audio backends works, please let us know


----------

